# Friends Dog shot by Men on Atv's!



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Friends of mine Shane and Shelly had their family dog shot by men on Atvs in Fort Bend County, close to Waterside Estates where they live.

video
http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=9378280

RICHMOND, TX (KTRK) -- A family is heartbroken after having to bury their family pet, and they want authorities to find the people responsible. The dog was shot on New Year's Eve while out in a field off of Beechnut near Harlem. 
*Related Content..*




Shane Hilliard had been out in the field before. The open, bare area was perfect for playing fetch with his four-year-old Labrador, Tilika. 
"Get her a little bit tired before the fireworks started. She doesn't like fireworks," said Hilliard. 
It was around 3pm Tuesday when two people driving ATVs suddenly approached. Hilliard describes them as wearing full riding gear with helmets and gloves. 
"I wasn't worried about them being there," he said. "I just thought they were going to ride on by and that's not what happened." 
What happened is so random, so senseless, that the family is still in utter disbelief. Hilliard says one of the drivers stopped about 10 feet from his dog, pulled out a pistol and shot her. 
The dog began crying, he says, and not long after, a second shot was fired. 
"They saw me. There was no mistake. They murdered her," said Hilliard. "That's just the only way to put it. They murdered my dog." 
Hilliard ran behind his truck for cover as the ATV drivers sped off. He was so shocked he didn't have time to run after them. But if he could see them again, he'd tell them this. 
"You took away part of my heart," he said. "She wasn't just a dog. She was my dog." 
The family has reported the shooting to the Fort Bend County Sheriff's Office and we're told they are investigating. They are hoping someone in the area knows who did this and would come forward.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

There would have been two ATV riders run over with my truck if they shot my dog.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow.....how cruel and senseless.

I don't know the area...so hard to say what I would have done....but would have been in shock a bit as well.

Hope they catch these POS's.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Oh they wouldn't have driven off that's for sure.

TH


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

There's a special place in **** for Godless heathens!

Hope they're caught quick!


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

what a bunch of D-bags if this true...


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

No words, senseless. I hope these POS MFers are caught and prosecuted to the fullest.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

this is terrible. saw it on news yesterday.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Thats sick. What kind of whacko could shoot a lab


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Whose property was it? Were the guy and his dog trespassing? I'm a bit confused by the story.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

shot a mans dog... dang. terrible


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

that's murder...period...


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow that is horrible! I hope those POS are found!


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

*thats really sad i saw that on news lastnite*

these guys need some *** kick


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Hope they catch those dirt bags!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Little info for those that may know someone in the area. Two utility style Atv's. One red, one green. The Red atv had a rider in blue and white riding gear, the Green atv guy was wearing a camo shirt.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

warcat said:


> Whose property was it? Were the guy and his dog trespassing? I'm a bit confused by the story.


WOW, you are confused to ask such irrelivant questions.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That is horrible. It is hard to imagine someone doing that. Very sorry for your friend's loss.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Wow that is horrible! I hope those POS are found, covered with honey, & tied to a tree out in some thck brush!


FIFY...Ducking Fouchebags sad3sm


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> WOW, you are confused to ask such irrelivant questions.


I could've sworn on this very site that people said it was legal to shoot and kill a dog that is on your property and harassing your livestock.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

warcat said:


> I could've sworn on this very site that people said it was legal to shoot and kill a dog that is on your property and harassing your livestock.


Did you watch the video before commenting?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

warcat said:


> Whose property was it? Were the guy and his dog trespassing? I'm a bit confused by the story.


From the looks of it it's either flood control district property or as-yet undeveloped residential land. No livestock or anything there to be chased.

These were pretty clearly just punk thugs killing for the sake of killing. They need to have their nuts chopped off with no anesthesia.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Saw this on the news last night and almost puked. Special place down below for these POS's. Hope they're caught and prosecuted.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> From the looks of it it's either flood control district property or as-yet undeveloped residential land. No livestock or anything there to be chased.
> 
> These were pretty clearly just punk thugs killing for the sake of killing. They need to have their nuts chopped off with no anesthesia.


Gotcha... Tragic indeed.
I'd start with the owner of the property to potentially find the killer.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

EndTuition said:


> WOW, you are confused to ask such irrelivant questions.


 X2!! Sorry to hear this Hot Rod.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Wrong. There is something really wrong with people who do cruel senthless acts like this. They are from the general area, IMO. Matter of time before someone dimes them out.


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

assuming dog's owner was carrying....would it be legal to choot the bad guys? I think I would have to take a couple shots at the guy and deal with the lawyers later.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

So sad....
I can't imagine being there and have to witness such a thing.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

This is just not right. Don't go off and shoot other people dogs unless they are harming YOUR livestock.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Hotrod said:


> Little info for those that may know someone in the area. Two utility style Atv's. One red, one green. The Red atv had a rider in blue and white riding gear, the Green atv guy was wearing a camo shirt.


Spread this like wildfire. These guys need to meet Bubba and his posse and learn a lesson.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

On the concealed carry I would say yes he was in fear of his life


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Hope they get what they deserve!!!


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

***??? I've got no issue with putting strays down and have to frequently where we live but just to roll up on somebody playing with their dog shoot it is freakin sorry. The word lots of guys use on here fits people like this to a T "Feral"


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Please someone come forward with some information to catch these guys-I would sure like to be there to help hold them before the Sheriff's Dept. gets there-Unbelievable scumbags.


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Effing dirt bags!!! I can not believe the acts of people in this world. The herd needs a little thinning out if you ask me.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

This is crazy, what's with all the turds in society today? How could anyone shoot a lab?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Awful to hear this. I cant imagine being in that situation or it's outcome. May justice come quick and they get whats coming to them.

Those guys have got to be close.. There is gonna be hell to pay


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

How senseless and cruel.
The only way I could shoot a dog would be if I were in fear for my safety.

Years back, my ex-mother-in-law asked me to put her old dog out of misery. Heck, she knew I was an avid hunter. I declined; another of her son-in-laws took care of it.


----------



## ragin (Jun 15, 2013)

doesn't sound random to me.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow...only a matter of time till they are cought. Definitely locals so spread the word. Special place in hell for folks like this! Absolutely senseless.


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

words cannot describe what these guys are. They deserve to be hurt.....badly.


----------



## Sauce (Jan 30, 2010)

Harbormaster said:


> There's a special place in **** for Godless heathens!
> 
> Hope they're caught quick!


X2- these people are savages


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

fmlyfisher said:


> ***??? I've got no issue with putting strays down and have to frequently where we live but just to roll up on somebody playing with their dog shoot it is freakin sorry. The word lots of guys use on here fits people like this to a T "Feral"


So you just shoot strays?


----------



## BonesNTX (Aug 14, 2006)

Horrible.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Let's hope they live in Waterside or the subdivision to the south off Mason Rd. Sooner or later they'll be riding out there again and hopefully be spotted. In the mean time maybe cruise thru the subdivisions on a Saturday when garages are open and look for the ATV's?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> There's a special place in **** for Godless heathens!
> 
> Hope they're caught quick!


Yep, hang 'em.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Video won't play for me, but how close was the owner to the dog when shot? Could they go after the ATV riders for attempted murder?


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Unbelievable! I live next to Waterside Estates and see people riding ATV's all the time. I hope Sheriff Nehls and the boys hang'em


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Update coming on Channel 13 6:15; will post details if they have the info..

No new info that hasn't been posted..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes. It sure would be great if more info on suspects and ATV's could be posted. Criminals are stupid. They will probably return to the area. Unless they trailered ATV's, they must live nearby. Anyone searching for them, I would be armed.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Little info for those that may know someone in the area. Two utility style Atv's. One red, one green. The Red atv had a rider in blue and white riding gear, the Green atv guy was wearing a camo shirt.


...


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Fort Bend County Sheriffâ€™s Office
Sheriff Troy E. Nehls Thursday, Jan. 2, 2014

Bob Haenel, Spokesperson
Office: 281-341-4638
Cell: 832-563-8109

Fort Bend County Crime Stoppers
Special Crime Alert!

Fort Bend County Crimes Stoppers, Inc. will pay a cash reward for information leading to the arrest and conviction of two subjects who shot and killed a dog on New Yearâ€™s Eve.
At 3:40 p.m., Tuesday, Dec. 31, 2013, deputies were called to an address in the 19200 block of Beechnut St. in the Richmond area concerning the shooting death of the callerâ€™s dog.
The dogâ€™s owner said he was walking his 4-year-old Labrador Retriever along a retention pond in the undeveloped area when two people approached the man and his dog on four-wheel ATVs. He said they were not more than 10 feet away from him, but were close to the dog. He was stunned when the driver of the red four-wheeler pulled a silver-colored gun and shot the dog. The dog was only wounded and was whining, and then the suspect shot the animal one more time.
The two suspects sped past the dogâ€™s owner and took off toward Beechnut Street.
The dogâ€™s owner loaded his pet into his truck, but the Lab died on the way home.
The first suspect is described as wearing a red jacket and a red helmet and riding a red ATV.
The second suspect was wearing a camouflage jacket and a green helmet and his ATV was green. The dogâ€™s owner could not determine race or age since the two suspectsâ€™ faces were covered.
However, he said both had full riding gear, including riding boots made for ATVs.
Information which leads to the apprehension and filing of charges on the suspects involved could earn a reward of up to $5,000.
Call Fort Bend County Sheriffâ€™s Office at 281-341-4665, Fort Bend Crime Stoppers, Inc. at 281-342-TIPS (8477) or text plus the tip to CRIMES (274637). Tips also can be submitted online at www.fortbend-tx-crimestoppers.org.
All calls to Crime Stoppers are anonymous.

Fort Bend County Crime Stoppers, Inc.

- Call (281) 342-TIPS (8477)
- Send a Text Message: Text FBCCS plus your tip to CRIMES (274637)
- Submit Online: www.fortbend-tx-crimestoppers.org


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Anyone started a cash reward fund for info on these POS? I'd gladly donate to it or to a fund for another pup when the time comes that they are ready for one.

I've got a 4 year old lab that plays her fair share of fetch and cant imagine having to deal with what this man had to see.


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

I just saw this on the news. I could not imagine someone shooting my dog in front of me. I hope they catch the garbage that did this. I don't live far away from where this occurred, and walk my lab off leash in an unfenced area of my neighborhood (he likes to run to get tired). Just unreal someone would do something so cruel.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Navi said:


> Anyone started a cash reward fund for info on these POS? I'd gladly donate to it or to a fund for another pup when the time comes that they are ready for one.
> 
> I've got a 4 year old lab that plays her fair share of fetch and cant imagine having to deal with what this man had to see.


X2 our lab is a member of our family. It would be like losing our child. Hope these guys get locked up for a long time! So sorry to hear this.

F-n-F

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

How far an area would you search? Are the ATV's street legal? They must live, say, within a 5 mile radius? Real question is, can they be prosecuted? I have watched to much TV but I'm guessing they would need to find the gun, match the bullet or maybe a tire track?


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

ByGodTx said:


> Fort Bend County Sheriffâ€™s Office
> Sheriff Troy E. Nehls Thursday, Jan. 2, 2014
> 
> Bob Haenel, Spokesperson
> ...


Awesome! I hope the catch these POS SOB's!!!!!


----------



## tbdoppler (Aug 27, 2011)

Crazy idiots, if they would do something so senseless unprovoked, no telling what else they are capable of. I suspect the owner was so caught off guard only thing he could think to do was try to save the life of his beloved pet. Really hope they are caught and prosecuted to the full extent of the law, only a matter of time before they commit more serious crimes unless caught for this one. Willing to donate funds to increase the reward if possible.

Scumbags like this give us ATV and gun owners a bad name.


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

Someone who knows them will rat on them for the reward.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Navi said:


> Anyone started a cash reward fund for info on these POS? I'd gladly donate to it or to a fund for another pup when the time comes that they are ready for one.
> 
> I've got a 4 year old lab that plays her fair share of fetch and cant imagine having to deal with what this man had to see.


I was thinking the same thing.....


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

could have been some sort of gang initiation. for them to be so close to the owner and shot the dog, not many people would do that. I don't know the area at all, so I'm not sure if gangs are there. just saying, be careful out there, I walk my dogs all the time off lease in fields. I only carry when I think about it, now might be alittle different.

sorry for your loss.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Mont said:


> There would have been two ATV riders run over with my truck if they shot my dog.


Sounds like the owner was in shock (as a lot of people would be) but I was thinking the same thing. Those thugs are lucky it wasn't Marcus Lutrell. I listened to the entire audio from the 911 operators when he chased the punks that shot his service dog.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Mr. Breeze said:


> How far an area would you search? Are the ATV's street legal? They must live, say, within a 5 mile radius? Real question is, can they be prosecuted? I have watched to much TV but I'm guessing they would need to find the gun, match the bullet or maybe a tire track?


shooting the dog is real bad, but what could be worse is...
what are they going to charge the morons with when:if they catch them?
some kind of misdemeanor BS?


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

wisslbritches said:


> Let's hope they live in Waterside or the subdivision to the south off Mason Rd. Sooner or later they'll be riding out there again and hopefully be spotted. *In the mean time maybe cruise thru the subdivisions on a Saturday when garages are open and look for the ATV's?*


 That will get you shot.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

I lost my lab 3 weeks ago. I was pretty upset. He died of old age but was like a child to me. We hunted 10 different states together. He went everywhere with me. These pos needs to be caught soon. A man and his dog is a special kind of bond that a lot of people don't understand.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I love my dogs. If someone shot either one of them, I'd cause them significant damage, I'm a pretty big feller.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

bone said:


> could have been some sort of gang initiation. for them to be so close to the owner and shot the dog, not many people would do that. I don't know the area at all, so I'm not sure if gangs are there. just saying, be careful out there, I walk my dogs all the time off lease in fields. I only carry when I think about it, now might be alittle different.
> 
> sorry for your loss.


That would be the lamest gang ever...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

aguaflaca said:


> shooting the dog is real bad, but what could be worse is...
> what are they going to charge the morons with when:if they catch them?
> some kind of misdemeanor BS?


 Hopefully something that will put them in a real [email protected]* every-night kind of prison.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Man I keep checking this thread hoping a lynchmob got these POS MF's. So cruel. So unnecessary. I'm sorry for your lose OP. I hope karma tears them a new one cause the law won't do enough.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

These people should be found soon. 
Maybe someone could post an artists colored rendition of them on their ATV's around the area. Someone around there could use the reward money . I bet they didn't travel far to ride there.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm speachless. I have dispached a few strays chasing my chickens and livestock growing up but this is purely insane. I feel terrible for the owner. Hope the POS guys are caught. I have owned dogs my whole life and have been lucky. One was killed as a pup on the dirt road other than that my buddies have lived full lives.

How could anyone just do that???

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

capt. david said:


> So you just shoot strays?


I know it probably sounds terrible to people in cities but yeah we do. We live about 12 miles from anything that looks like a town and people come out our way to dump dogs all the time. Anything that looks cared for or is collared ( hog or cow dogs mainly) my wife tries to find the owners.


----------



## Geauxtigers (May 25, 2012)

I really hope these POS's are caught and strung up. These are a couple of #$# clowns and I hope justice is served. On a side note, I know they are upset and it is probably way too early to think about replacing their pet but I have a litter of lab pups and would be happy to give them one to replace what they have so trajically lost. Just shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

fmlyfisher said:


> I know it probably sounds terrible to people in cities but yeah we do. We live about 12 miles from anything that looks like a town and people come out our way to dump dogs all the time. Anything that looks cared for or is collared ( hog or cow dogs mainly) my wife tries to find the owners.


i still wonder why you shoot 'em. are they harming livestock or something?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

http://www.fortbend-tx-crimestoppers.org/crimeoftheweek.aspx

.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

They will be caught, Click2Houston just updated their site with $5k reward money and reiterated specific descriptions. With that kind of money, someone will talk.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

just plain bill said:


> i still wonder why you shoot 'em. are they harming livestock or something?


My step-father has shot many a feral dog on the farm in Cass County. They form packs, and can cause a lot of havoc. I live in the burbs, but trap a lot of cats and send them to the pound; I have NEVER caught one with a collar. Feral dogs and cats are a problem.

The OP's situation is completely different, and such folks should be prosecuted to the max.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

thank you for the info.


----------



## Baseballdad12 (Feb 3, 2012)

something is missing here?!?!?!?!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Uncalled for senseless act!!! POSs need to be nailed to the barndoor and beaten daily for months.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Hotrod, sorry for your buddy and his family's loss. I could not imagine that happening to me, it would not be good for the perps. Is your buddy not a CHL holder? or was he in too much shock to defend himself? I do not walk to the mailbox or play with the little one in the front yard without carrying, and I live in a nice neighborhood in a small town. There are just too many bad folks doing bad things out there now days. Those POS's need to be taught a lesson for sure. Sorry again for the loss and hope they are found soon.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

^ "retaliate" isn't a word that I would use as a chl holder.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i have had to shoot a few dogs around where i live, if they are on my 15 acres, doing anything but acting friendly i shoot them without question. sucks for my neighbors but i dont let my 3 pit bulls run off my property period and if they do and someone shoots them so be it. i shot a 100 pound mastiff that chased my cat the other day with a 12gauge slug, and i blew away the neighbors pit bull with my 1911 when it aggressively confronted my daughter and i walking on the public roads around my house.
i dont like shooting other peoples pets, however if you dont take the responsibility to own and raise a good pet that stays on your own property, it will be shot when it attacks my chickens, cats, dogs or family then i will drag it into he woods to get chomped by he coyotes...
as for someone being on my property, who attacks/shoots one of my dogs, it is the same as my family..
i will be punching .30 caliber holes in them till they move no more.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Game-Over said:


> ^ "retaliate" isn't a word that I would use as a chl holder.


by retaliate, I meant defend himself in a situation in which he was obviously in fear nor not only the life of his beloved family pet but his own life as well. You are correct though not the best word choice.
Fixed it.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> i have had to shoot a few dogs around where i live, if they are on my 15 acres, doing anything but acting friendly i shoot them without question. sucks for my neighbors but i dont let my 3 pit bulls run off my property period and if they do and someone shoots them so be it. i shot a 100 pound mastiff that chased my cat the other day with a 12gauge slug, and i blew away the neighbors pit bull with my 1911 when it aggressively confronted my daughter and i walking on the public roads around my house.
> i dont like shooting other peoples pets, however if you dont take the responsibility to own and raise a good pet that stays on your own property, it will be shot when it attacks my chickens, cats, dogs or family then i will drag it into he woods to get chomped by he coyotes...
> as for someone being on my property, who attacks/shoots one of my dogs, it is the same as my family..
> i will be punching .30 caliber holes in them till they move no more.


X2 Same here I will shoot any stray dog seen on my land.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your buddies dog. I can't imagine what he went through seeing someone kill his dog. The longer I live, the more I think I see more evil all the time!! Hope they catch those cowards!!


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

I am hurt reading this. I hope they catch those punks.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

just a matter of time.


----------



## Biskit_Slanger (Jan 14, 2012)

[QUOTE=SharkBait >*)\\\>

Pitbulls are my fave to shoot! Most of their owners need to be shot as well!


----------



## JSF (May 24, 2013)

Biskit_Slanger said:


> SharkBait >*)\\\>
> Pitbulls are my fave to shoot! Most of their owners need to be shot as well![/quote said:
> 
> 
> > Your an idiot


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Totally agree.



GSMAN said:


> Sorry to hear about your buddies dog. I can't imagine what he went through seeing someone kill his dog. The longer I live, the more I think I see more evil all the time!! Hope they catch those cowards!!


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow! Lots of emotion on this thread!

I didn't see the video (not there now), but I'm wondering maybe if we haven't heard "the rest of the story" here. I know there are some sorry MF's in this world, but something smells funny about this. Hope they catch up with the guys. IIRC, pets are merely considered personal property in TX. Not sure what that will mean as far as charges go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

SlickWillie said:


> Wow! Lots of emotion on this thread!
> 
> I didn't see the video (not there now), but I'm wondering maybe if we haven't heard "the rest of the story" here. I know there are some sorry MF's in this world, but something smells funny about this. Hope they catch up with the guys. IIRC, pets are merely considered personal property in TX. Not sure what that will mean as far as charges go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I said the same thing about the charges awhile back. it's sad but about all they can be charged with, of caught, is cruelty to an animal.


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

Won Hunglo said:


> That will get you shot.


Riding on a public road and looking around?


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

was there ever anything more said about this? it disappeared off the news pretty fast.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

:hairout:Terrible to hear this.Those scumbags WILL be caught. If they have riding gear, they will ride again and I hope be seen by someone aware of this news. I would bet they live in the area and will use the same trail in the future. 

If that ever happened to me I would make sure signs go up everywhere to catch these fools!

Let's spread the word.

My prayers go out to the dog's owners.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Very sad indeed!
Lots of uproar but as with the old couple being assaulted in their boat a few months ago, the vigilantes wanting to go out and get some ole time justice finally finished blowing off steam and we never heard if anyone was held responsible for the vile act.


----------



## Fish fur (Oct 11, 2012)

*Dog*

I don't want to stir chit up but sound to me like Telica was a victim of friendly fire,no atv tracks where said shooting took place.no tips from crime stoppers on a $5000 reward all leads to a made up story.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope they catch the punks.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

98aggie77566 said:


> Wow.....how cruel and senseless.
> 
> I don't know the area...so hard to say what I would have done....but would have been in shock a bit as well.
> 
> Hope they catch these POS's.


True, but how many morons on here shoot cats and think it's no big deal?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Talked to Shane today. No leads


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

atcfisherman said:


> True, but how many morons on here shoot cats and think it's no big deal?


I have yet had a dog jump in my boat, use the seats for scratch pads and urinate on everything. When that happens it will be a big deal.


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

For Immediate Release

The man who claimed his dog had been shot to death by two people riding four-wheel ATVs in a neighborhood is facing two charges, including filing a false report.

At 3:47 p.m. Tuesday, Dec. 31, 2013, Fort Bend County Sheriffâ€™s Office deputies were called to a scene in the 19200 block of Beechnut Street near the Grand Mission subdivision concerning the shooting death of a dog.

The complainant, Shane Hilliard, 43, told deputies he was walking his dog near a retention pond when two subjects riding four-wheel ATVs drove by and one of them shot his dog twice. Hilliard said the riders had helmets and full gear which covered their faces. Hilliard said they also were wearing helmets, so he could not provide any description other than what they were wearing.

Hilliard said his dog died on the way home.

When questioned by a detective, Hilliard said he and his wife had the dog cremated. 

During a thorough investigation, detectives found evidence that did not support Hilliardâ€™s story and determined he had given them several untruthful statements and that he himself shot the dog.

Hilliard faces charges of Cruelty to non-Livestock Animals and False Report to an Officer. He turned himself in at the Fort Bend County Jail Tuesday evening. He had bonds of $2,500 and $1,500, respectively, and bonded out Wednesday morning.

The Cruelty charge is a State Jail felony with a punishment of 180 days to two years and a possible fine not to exceed $10,000, while the False Report charge carries a fine not to exceed $2,000 and/or 180 days or less in jail.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

oh my god..........................


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

You have been had. 

Good thing you didn't march the first two ATV riders you saw in FT Bend to a hanging tree.


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

What a piece of $hit. I actually felt sorry for him. Hotrod i hope u lost a friend over this BS


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

Fish fur said:


> I don't want to stir chit up but sound to me like Telica was a victim of friendly fire,no atv tracks where said shooting took place.no tips from crime stoppers on a $5000 reward *all leads to a made up story*.


nailed it.


----------



## BonesNTX (Aug 14, 2006)

*wow!

Omg....wow!!!!
*


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

What a Moron..


----------



## H and P ranch (Mar 6, 2006)

People never cease to amaze me.. If it's true that he made all of this up he is a sick mofo..


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

stunned


----------



## Sauce (Jan 30, 2010)

What a POS


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Pretty crazy... No one expected that


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Friends of mine Shane and Shelly had their family dog shot by men on Atvs in Fort Bend County, close to Waterside Estates where they live.
> 
> video
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=9378280
> ...


Sounds like you need new friends.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

that's what's wrong with the world. just like being a little kid when you do something wrong, it's an accident, you're sorry, but instead of admitting your mistake you make up a huge lie, you get busted and your *** gets whooped (or thrown in jail) even more for lying. 

honesty, responsibility, accountability should be subjects they teach in school.


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

**** didn't see that coming


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Wow just wow!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Talked to Shane today. No leads


irony sad3sm


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

The plot thickens...


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Sad story. Idk about anyone else but our lab is a member if our family. Takes a pretty sick individual to kill there pet. 


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

fouL-n-fin said:


> Sad story. Idk about anyone else but our lab is a member if our family. Takes a pretty sick individual to kill there pet.
> 
> F-n-F
> Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


Yes. I like dogs in general, but you must admit a Lab's body language usually puts you at rest and makes you smile. It takes a sick puppy to shoot his dog like that. He should be evaluated by professionals.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

MY wife and his wife went thru nursing school together and became good friends after that. Thats how I knew Shane. I was helping get the word out for friends at the time, cause thats what I do. I always help friends. Some of you act like saints behind a screen. Anyway, have a nice day


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Never saw that coming. WOW


----------



## Fish fur (Oct 11, 2012)

*Dog*



Hotrod said:


> MY wife and his wife went thru nursing school together and became good friends after that. Thats how I knew Shane. I was helping get the word out for friends at the time, cause thats what I do. I always help friends. Some of you act like saints behind a screen. Anyway, have a nice day


I'm no saint, but I dang sure wouldn't shoot my dog,and then call the cops and lie about it .


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

HotRod, you did good and what most of us would have done. you were acting based on info you had from a friend to help. i think we all would have tried to get the word out on such a sick crime. It's not your fault this guy was cracked. it's not as if you grew up and drank your first beers together. all of this bad mojo falls on shane and shane alone. he has some serious issues and I would keep my distance from him. you bear none of this burden.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Fish fur said:


> I'm no saint, but I dang sure wouldn't shoot my dog,and then call the cops and lie about it .


He is not the one who shot the dog. He was trying to help a freind and then found out his friend is a DB. Not that hard to understand.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Fish fur said:


> I'm no saint, but I dang sure wouldn't shoot my dog,and then call the cops and lie about it .


 Takes a certain kind of crazy to do that. Hope they take his gun away. Anybody that could shoot a lab is a psychopath.


----------



## LODI QUACKER (Jun 19, 2012)

I figure he had an accidental discharge and didnt have the balls to tell the family.

That or he was REAL tired of screaming HERE!


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*amen*



Bevojoe said:


> HotRod, you did good and what most of us would have done. you were acting based on info you had from a friend to help. i think we all would have tried to get the word out on such a sick crime. It's not your fault this guy was cracked. it's not as if you grew up and drank your first beers together. all of this bad mojo falls on shane and shane alone. he has some serious issues and I would keep my distance from him. you bear none of this burden.


You got that right! Hotrod you done good trying to help!


----------



## saltyhooks (Feb 12, 2014)

I hope justice is served for Shane that's a shame to lose a loved one


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

saltyhooks said:


> I hope justice is served for Shane that's a shame to lose a loved one


LOL...I wonder who that burn handle belongs to?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> LOL...I wonder who that burn handle belongs to?


He may not have read the entire thread.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> He may not have read the entire thread.


lol, seems to happen quite often around here!


----------

